# stuck on apple logo [FROM: Mac]



## pratit12 (Nov 22, 2012)

hey guys!!
i have a ipod 4g and it has been restting itself. it started doing this to itself since i completely drained the battery. i ve tried tones of stuff but nothing work and now all i have in option is to restore it. so i was wondering if there is any way to save my "photos" which i had 1000s of important ones before i do it. any way i can save my photos in dfu mode or recovery mode?? plz help!!  thanx in advance .


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: stuck on apple logo*

Sorry to tell you that those modes are really meant to replace the firmware, and you typically cannot access the file system in a DFU type of mode because you are earlier in the boot process.

I am not aware of anyway to access the file system with a device stuck in the boot cycle.


----------



## pratit12 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: stuck on apple logo*

 what about the recovery mode?? or maybe anyways to fix the problem without restoring? anyways big thanx for the reply


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: stuck on apple logo*

Recovery Mode and DFU mode are essentially the same thing as far as the scope of your issue is concerned. They work differently in terms of what they allow you to, but do kind of the same thing which is wipe the device and restore firmware.

Without getting too Technical. DFU Mode is "Device Firmware Update" which is the same thing Recovery is doing. The only real difference here is that DFU allows you to pick which firmware version you want to install, and Recovery Mode will always download the latest version and install that. There are other more technical differences, but I don't think it is important to your situation.


----------



## pratit12 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: stuck on apple logo*

ohh. so do you know any ways to fix the problem without restoring? i've almost tried everything power restart, redsnow, tinyumberalla, etc.  Ty for the info.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: stuck on apple logo*

if you backup on itunes regularly then your photos should be there. an extreme longshot would be if you could plug it into a linux computer or have a live disk, you may be able to navigate to and see your photos in the linux file manager.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: stuck on apple logo*

Unfortunately it seems your device is stuck in a low level boot cycle/loop, which the only way I know to fix this is to restore the firmware. The issue is too "low-level" to really have any other options.


----------



## pratit12 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: stuck on apple logo*

damn!! 
Appreciate ur help guys now i guess ill restore my ipod


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: stuck on apple logo*

I'll move this to the correct location so you may get more help.


----------



## pratit12 (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanx sinclair


----------



## Franz_ (Feb 5, 2013)

As the other fellas said above me, your OS is stuck in a loop/boot cycle. The only way I've found is to restore your device to a lower firmware. For example if you're on 6.0 your would need to downgrade your device to a lower version. 

Can you post your current version? I'll try get you a lower version up to use. 
Also do you know how to restore your device to a custom firmware through iTunes?

If not then I can help you with this.


----------

